# How to Apply for Equivalency Certificate?



## ahadarzi (May 24, 2017)

Hello there, 

I am from India. I want to apply for an equivalency certificate. I have completed 12th High school and bachelor degree as well.

My question is, which document I need to submit for equivalency certificate request. I heard from many peoples that they are saying you need to apply first school and college. 

I want to request equivalency certificate for school and college? Please, anyone already completed equivalency certificate let me know in your comments. If possible, please give step by step procedure so that everyone can understand.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

ahadarzi said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I am from India. I want to apply for an equivalency certificate. I have completed 12th High school and bachelor degree as well.
> 
> ...


https://www.moe.gov.ae/En/EServices/ServiceCard/pages/UniversiyCertificateEquilization.aspx


----------

